# Position of ooth for hatching



## bossdog004 (Jan 19, 2006)

How do you know which way to position the ooth when you are ready to incubate? This is the first time that I have hatched an ooth and I want to make sure that they get the best chance for survival. I have some chinese, european and s. limbata ooths.

Pictures would really help.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2006)

It's very easy and you should be able to tell how they go by looking at them but here are some pics to help you. They have a "ridge" or "vent" that runs down the top where the nymphs come out at.


----------



## bossdog004 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks exactly what I was looking for.

How do you feed all those nymphs in the first photo? Or do you just let them feed on each other to thin themselves down?


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2006)

Those were put into a ten gallon tank a couple days after hatching. The tank contained a thin layer of moist spaghnum moss for humidity and the tank had fake plants in it. I just put in a good amount of fruit flies every other day and left them alone. At about L2 or L3 I took what was left and seperated them.


----------



## PlasticMonkey (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey, Rick? Would you mind if I used one of these pictures for a visual aid in a speech about mantids?

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hey, Rick? Would you mind if I used one of these pictures for a visual aid in a speech about mantids?Thanks! ^_^


Go ahead


----------



## PlasticMonkey (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

